

Guardian Datablog - journalists publishing raw data as Google Spreadsheets - simonw
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog

======
simonw
We've been running this for several months now. Some of the datasets published
are the result of in-depth research by our journalists and researchers - for
example,
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/table/2009/jun/09/eu...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/table/2009/jun/09/european-
elections-elections-2009) required calling 50 individual councils to obtain
the local break-down results of the European elections (which are only
officially published as aggregate totals).

You can see a full list of available datasets here:
<http://www.guardian.co.uk/data-store>

We actively encourage people to use the data for their own mashups and
visualisations. Some of the stuff people have done can be seen in the Flickr
group: <http://www.flickr.com/groups/1115946@N24/>

~~~
diN0bot
this is terrific.

------
dazzawazza
As long as the methodology behind the data collection is given as well, I
think this is a huge step forward for journalism.

Some stories require hundreds of hours of research which is then distilled
into 1000 words and a bar chart, what a shame.

thanks.

